# google maps "street view"



## bryanpaul (Jun 26, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK...THAT SHIT IS NUTS...IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT GO TO GOOGLE MAPS TO LIKE AN INTERSECTION IN A CITY AND CLICK ON STREET VIEW..IT MIGHT NOT BE AVAILABLE WHERE YOUR LOOKIN.... BUT FOR PHILLY ANYWAY IT DID.....YOU CAN STRAIGHT UP GO TO A INTERSECTION IN WEST PHILLY AND ZOOM IN ON THE DOPE DEALER'S FACE...STREET VIEW...ITS ALMOST SCARY...I GUESS THEY HAVE PEOPLE DRIVE AROUND CITIES TAKIN PICTURES/VIDEO OF STREETS ...I DUNNO... ITS FUN AS HELL TO PLAY AROUND WITH...BUT FUCK....SHIT.....SCARY


----------



## bryanpaul (Jun 26, 2008)

ok so im still playin around with this shit and it is downright baffling...not only can you look around side to side but up and down too...straight up high quality 360 degree all around views ....what the fuck?..... if anyone has any insight as too how the hell they did this.....hook it up cuz i am perplexed(first time ive ever typed that word?)


----------



## finn (Jun 26, 2008)

bryanpaul said:


> ..... if anyone has any insight as too how the hell they did this....



There are actually a few ways of doing this, but I think they are using a bunch of fisheye lens cameras on a mast, and a computer program to seam and bend the images together in a way so that there is no distortion.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Sep 16, 2008)

Street view trips me out.

At one corner in downtown San Jose, you can see Cornelius and his dog. The dude was an asshole and would lash out at random people. He died and they named the corner he lived at after him.

You can also see my dog laying in the neighbors yard at my grandparents house.

EDIT: Yeah, I gotta remember to check dates on threads before I post.


----------



## Skies (Sep 16, 2008)

BrokeWhiteBoy said:


> Street view trips me out.
> 
> At one corner in downtown San Jose, you can see Cornelius and his dog. The dude was an asshole and would lash out at random people. He died and they named the corner he lived at after him.
> 
> ...




BrokeWhiteBoy, when'd you go to downtown San Jose? Man I met a few creepy dudes when I was there in the summer. I live in another part of town, though. 

I've been fucking around with the street view for like a year hahahahah it's so funny how they can catch people random during the day when they shot all the streets. I look at all the places I used to live or hangout or the hotels and streets I got drunk at it's so funny.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Sep 16, 2008)

I got my dad who lives right in downtown. Free place to sleep, eat, shower, chill. I'm up there once or twice a month for a few days.


----------

